
YouTube 500 Sever Error - pi-squared
https://www.youtube.com/
======
gabemart
Down in at least USA, Canada, UK, Germany, France, Ireland, Australia from my
limited testing.

~~~
daw___
Up and running again in Italy.

------
pi-squared
I find it rather odd to have a GLOBAL 500 even for a minute (it may be still
lasting at least in some regions
[http://downdetector.com/status/youtube](http://downdetector.com/status/youtube))
when a web app is distributed among servers, services, dockers or whatever and
has so many systems in place to roll back automatically.

The same thing happened about a week ago with Fb Messenger
([http://downdetector.com/status/facebook/news/53463-problems-...](http://downdetector.com/status/facebook/news/53463-problems-
at-facebook)).

I expect this level of outages in 2016 to be only caused by solar flares, am I
missing something?

~~~
endymi0n
Are you missing something?

Absolutely. Just to name a few:

Deploys. Migrations. 3rd Party Systems. Configuration Rollouts. Failover not
happening. Accidental failover. Rogue Employees. Routing changes.

oh yes, Solar Flares too, but they're rather the exception.

------
havetocharge
Worst distributed monitoring system ever.

------
abricot
Sorry guys, it was my fault. Just as i logged in, it crashed. Apparently my
password were too complex.

------
miduil
Also lots of people on twitter are complaining.
[https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&vertical=default&q=%23yo...](https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&vertical=default&q=%23youtube)

------
lentin
A team of highly trained monkeys has been dispatched to deal with this
situation. :)

------
yarou
I'd hate to be an SRE working for Google right now - the stress must be crazy.

~~~
pyvpx
a dear friend of mine is a YT SRE and he's never been happier with his work
life balance.

~~~
yarou
Work/life balance is a false dichotomy. In the ideal world, one's work is
one's life, and conversely, one's life is one's work. But that's a discussion
for another time.

I was merely commenting on the fact that whomever was on call tonight (I know
an SRE @ Google as well) probably had a stressful experience. I hope there is
a post-mortem, as I'm sure many of us could learn from such an event as the
one that transpired earlier.

~~~
piva00
Well, actually I disagree with this statement completely, I recommend you
reading "In Praise of Idleness" from Bertrand Russell if you've never read it,
it's a good point of view on how "leisure time" not necessarily needs to be
productive to be enjoyable.

------
_nickwhite
I imagine a network operations intern at YouTube turn in his chair, face
totally flush.

"Did I just accidentally reboot every webapp server for the entire site!? I
hope nobody notices."

------
gordaco
That's funny, I've had youtube on for all the morning and didn't notice
anything. Hooray for one hour long compilation videos (and caches).

------
SCdF
It appears to be back up, so now there is nothing to see so this entry is kind
of pointless.

------
recentdarkness
Aaaannnnddd it's back in Czech Republic

------
zlatkov
Up in Bulgaria now.

------
aoldoni
Down in Australia.

------
BaptisteGreve
Same thing for me.

~~~
darth_mastah
Back up in the UK

------
rajanand02
Down in India :-(

------
miekladev
Down in Serbia

------
jpass
Poland is down

~~~
jpass
Back up in PL

------
tangoalpha
Same here :-(

------
SixSigma
Not severed in the UK

